# BIG "A" Philly CLS55 AMG exterior detail



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks to Bimmerfest member BlaZinMJ3 Mike for making the trip from Philly to Queens, NY!
hell let me know when hes ready for me & johnny to come down there to detail his sisters & mothers cars & maybe a few others. were ready when he is!

i didn't mind mike hanging out all day while we worked on his car. he was a pretty cool customer, didn't really bother me to much =)

2006 Obsidian Black Metallic CLS55 AMG Fully Loaded

3M Perfect-It Ultrafine Machine Polish
6.5" & 4.0" blue pads on my Flex mini L 3403 VRG rotary

1Z Einszett Glanz Wax to seal the clear as a bottom coat (applied by hand)

2 layers of Collinite # 476S Super Double Coat Auto Wax (applied by hand)

i wanted to give the customer a great durable blanket of protection with an awsome shine as well.
this is his daily driver so nothing crazy was really done. the paint does need a more heavy 3 step compounding & polishing but for now this will get him through the rest of the winter & into early spring.

giving the customer more than what he asked for & going beyond his expectations to make him happy is what its all about. if it takes laying on the floor on top of a piece of cardboard just so i can hand polish his exhaust tips then thats what ill do. if i have to tooth pick, tooth brush & qtip every single crevice to make sure theres no polish or wax residue left behind then thats what ill do. if i have to polish the chrome by the trunk lock with a qtip then that's what ill do.

all glass was polished out with #000 extra fine steel wool.
head & tail lights were polished out.
Rejex was applied to all glass, lights, wheels & exhaust tip.

philly is a cool place! south st & market st are great places to visit for the day. lots of shopping, bars, hot chicks & jims cheesesteak as well! i have a hand built skateboard from nocturnal skate shop on 3rd & south & i have most of my tattoo work done by tony baris of body graphics tattoo on 4th & south. its going to be a fun 2 days hanging out in philly while detailing a few cars just having a blast & working away from the shop.

the car was finished later on in the day around 4pm so the sun wasn't out for me to capture any direct sunlight shots. it was a little cloudy out but i think you can get the idea of how deep & crystal clear the reflections are off the clear coat.

qtipin & tooth pickin

































inside
















hood








roof








trunk









outside
















back of trunk








top of trunk








roof








driver fender
















hood


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

Let me sum up BIG "A" in a paragraph since i'm crazy busy here at the restaurant right now. First off, this guy made way out of is schedule to get me in since i'm only off on a sunday unless otherwise i take off for a week. His shop is located about 2 hours from where I live in a beautiful part of Queens, NYC. He is a good hard worker who REALLY pays attention to detail, i thought i was bad until i met him, he REALLY is a perfectionist. Now this is my daily so I was looking for a simple polish and wax to keep it solid throughout the rest of winter. He went beyond my expectations and got rid of 80% of scracthes as well(i bought the car used so it def had scratches i wasn't too fond of). His shop is well kept, his employee's are AWESOME and i even got to watch tv and play video games while waiting. I wont lie though I was usually over his shoulder learning his techniques. Thats def a positive that he was willing to teach me tips and give me hints on a good polish and wax. I reccomend Andrew and believe he has a fine business! thanks again!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

BlaZinMJ3 said:


> Let me sum up BIG "A" in a paragraph since i'm crazy busy here at the restaurant right now. First off, this guy made way out of is schedule to get me in since i'm only off on a sunday unless otherwise i take off for a week. His shop is located about 2 hours from where I live in a beautiful part of Queens, NYC. He is a good hard worker who REALLY pays attention to detail, i thought i was bad until i met him, he REALLY is a perfectionist. Now this is my daily so I was looking for a simple polish and wax to keep it solid throughout the rest of winter. He went beyond my expectations and got rid of 80% of scracthes as well(i bought the car used so it def had scratches i wasn't too fond of). His shop is well kept, his employee's are AWESOME and i even got to watch tv and play video games while waiting. I wont lie though I was usually over his shoulder learning his techniques. Thats def a positive that he was willing to teach me tips and give me hints on a good polish and wax. I reccomend Andrew and believe he has a fine business! thanks again!


thanks for the feedback. i know i know its almost a year late but so what...
see you soon either at my shop in queens or at your place in philly.

let me know if your coming back or if im going down there. its not that far away. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Count me in if in Philly. I'm also working on gathering some people for you Andrew at my office in Princeton, so would save you a little travel time. I've got one other co-worker on board (black A4) and two other's in mind (black G35 and dark blue 530i). Will try and get the "Ferrari-guy", but don't know him personally...would love to see his car close up. Ha. If not, I may just make the trek up to Queens like BlaZin.

Great work as usual.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

chrisk03 said:


> Count me in if in Philly. I'm also working on gathering some people for you Andrew at my office in Princeton, so would save you a little travel time. I've got one other co-worker on board (black A4) and two other's in mind (black G35 and dark blue 530i). Will try and get the "Ferrari-guy", but don't know him personally...would love to see his car close up. Ha. If not, I may just make the trek up to Queens like BlaZin.
> 
> Great work as usual.


Pm SENT!


----------



## gotoschoolhere (Jul 3, 2007)

Do you guys want a private room... just kidding, I'm joking. I couldn't resist. :rofl::rofl:

It's awesome that you've found a detail company who pays so much attention to detail. I still can't find a detailer that I am overly impressed with and who I would vouch for on BF. I live in LA and work in north OC, and between the two counties I've at least tried half a dozen different outfits (some highly recommended). 

I typically detail my own cars (which I used to LOVE) but I am so busy that I physically don't have the energy to do it anymore. 

But either way, thanks for posting your feedback.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

gotoschoolhere said:


> It's awesome that you've found a detail company who pays so much attention to detail. I still can't find a detailer that I am overly impressed with and who I would vouch for on BF. I live in LA and work in north OC, and between the two counties I've at least tried half a dozen different outfits (some highly recommended).
> 
> I typically detail my own cars (which I used to LOVE) but I am so busy that I physically don't have the energy to do it anymore.
> 
> But either way, thanks for posting your feedback.


thank you very much :bigpimp:

have you given eric a call yet? 
http://www.enviousautodetailing.com/
you can trust him with your car. he does really nice work.


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

Big A for the win! That Benz looks awesome!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

jfs356 said:


> Big A for the win! That Benz looks awesome!


thanks man


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Andrew, it look sweet, hope it makes thru the rest of winter....:thumbup:


----------

